

Tikker – The wrist watch that counts down your life - atas
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/259499751/tikker-the-wrist-watch-that-counts-down-your-life

======
ck2
I find "weeks of life" the most familiar repeating pattern.

Take a moment to realize there are "only" about 1000 weeks in 20 years.

Now think about your weekly patterns and start counting down.

Bonus depression for the morning, your chance of cancer doubles every decade.

~~~
kabouseng
Damn... now I'm depressed :D

------
mokkol
Depressing when it turns to 0 seconds. Ok now I'm about to die! If not, I will
send a bug report!

------
kabouseng
Watching the video I realised I am wasting valuable time watching the video...
\- Also I would have preferred a grant total of seconds remaining rather than
years / months / days / hours etc.

------
jpswade
Is this a joke?

This sounds like the perfect way to induce anxiety and hopelessness,
ultimately resulting in depression.

This is a terrible idea.

~~~
vijayr
depends on the person, I guess. Some people might think "not much time, so let
me not waste it" and some might get stressed/depressed thinking about it, and
waste even more time than before.

------
jkscm
Does a deadline produce better work and happier employees?

I doubt that this kind of think will have a motivating a effect. Reminding you
of the estimated point in time when your body degraded so much that you will
die does not sound great.

It's also purely egoistic. How about making some else's life better by doing
things you don't like?

------
exratione
The time you have remaining is not a fixed number. It is increasing at about
one year every decade at the moment, and that rate of increase might leap
dramatically in the near future.

You can either be a freeloader, roll the dice and see where the work of other
people on medtech takes you, or you can help to increase the amount of time
you have left. Participate in initiatives like
[http://healthextension.co/](http://healthextension.co/), or donate to the
SENS Research Foundation.

It is interesting to see that in a community ostensibly focused on creating
change the first response to length of life line items is usually that length
of life and trajectory of life is fixed and immutable.

~~~
lnanek2
For a middle class person, they are probably better off saving their money
rather than funding life extension research. Having money enough to get good
health care in their old age will extend their life more than adding a few
dollars to research they would barely speed up thanks to the small amount.
Heck, the money might even be needed to buy application of the results of the
research. If you are rich, OK, fire away at funding life extension research.

------
ourmandave
I don't need an Expiration Date clock counting down the seconds to remind me
to Live Life.

When I want to feel depressed, er, motivated I just figure out how many
weekends I have left until I'm 78.

From all the complaining I hear from people past a certain age there's quality
of life issues well before that magic number though.

------
stavrianos
Built a toy javascript utility along similar lines about a year ago. Breaks
down your expected life remaining into blocks by month:
[http://novorobo.com/projects/hitpoints/index.html](http://novorobo.com/projects/hitpoints/index.html).

------
amimetic
I made a little (free) Android App a couple of years ago that does something
similar:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.amimetic.de...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.amimetic.deathclock&hl=en)

~~~
eterps
It needs a progress bar (more visual)

~~~
amimetic
I hope a progress bar would be too slowly moving to be of any use!

~~~
eterps
That's not what I meant. "18262 days" doesn't say much, but a progress meter
(or maybe a pie chart with "Life lived" & "Life left") is more informative
IMO.

~~~
amimetic
Ah. I agree it would be more informative but also more depressing: a countdown
gives you a (inaccurate of course) number of days left to 'make the most of';
showing the number of days done gives you an (accurate) count of days you
(perhaps) haven't made the most of.

But to be honest the App was something I quickly put together in a few hours
and I didn't really consider alternatives to a countdown.

------
chunkiestbacon
So incredibly depressing. Aren't we reminded enough already everywhere, that
it will someday end?

~~~
Drakim
Is simply "not thinking about it" the answer though? It seems to me that a lot
of people deal with death by forgetting about it, and avoiding anything that
reminds of it.

------
pallandt
At 1st look this is depressing, but strangely enough they've already raised
16k out of the required 25k, AND there's still 24 days left to go until the
end of the campaign.

Perhaps the backers are looking at it in a different way: time left to
treasure.

------
draven
Reminds me of this: [http://barefootfts.com/blog/memento-
mori](http://barefootfts.com/blog/memento-mori) which is a bit more visual.

------
zacharydanger
Actually, I'd love a generalized countdown clock. Not necessarily for my
lifespan, but set it up for goals like, "My side project will be profitable in
2 months."

~~~
kfk
What about an app that does that?

~~~
esw
They exist. I use one that counts down to anniversaries, birthdays, and
project milestones. It's not good enough to merit mentioning, but if you
search the app store for 'countdown', you'll find several.

------
clark-kent
As eastern philosophers say: The only time that matters is Now. Now is the
only time you can ever use.

I agree with other comments this is a terrible idea.

------
trothamel
"It's occasionally off by a few seconds, what with free will and all." \- H.
Farnsworth

------
Yaa101
Probably they won't get many customers, this will make many people go :-(

------
samnardoni
I'm pretty sure Karl Pilkington first thought of this idea.

~~~
shitduck
YES yes and yes!

------
SwaroopH
For Pebble owners, a "watch app" would suffice?

~~~
jbrooksuk
I was thinking about this too...

------
TausAmmer
I love to watch this age to be obsessed with time management, waste, gain or
whatever anyone comes up with. Šhow for free, sometimes - too serious.

